# Liquipel - For your cell phone!



## Jim (Jan 13, 2012)

This was made for us!

Check it out! Who's going to try it first?

https://www.liquipel.com/

[youtube]kVHb5C1GDVw[/youtube]

8) 
[youtube]ekAzpJeZn7Y[/youtube]


----------



## MOE (Jan 13, 2012)

I'll wait till its been out for a while. Looks like you have to send them your phone and they "treat" it for you. And they only do it for a hand full of phones. Wonder how long it last and if it voids the warranty. I know I sure could've used it in the past.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 13, 2012)

I am gonna stick with my Ziplock bag method

However, if they could do my hair???????


----------



## PitFishin' (Jan 13, 2012)

it would be nice if they could make your phone float as well as waterproof. that would be impressive


----------



## Popeye (Jan 14, 2012)

Wonder if it would void any warranty or insurance plan?


----------



## Popeye (Jan 14, 2012)

I emailed Sprint asking if it would void the warranty or insurance plan. Their response is below:



> Dear Frank,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Sprint regarding the product like Liquipel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 14, 2012)

Popeye said:


> I emailed Sprint asking if it would void the warranty or insurance plan. Their response is below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Popeye (Jan 14, 2012)

Only because it's your birthday I'll let you get away with that.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 14, 2012)

Popeye said:


> Only because it's your birthday I'll let you get away with that.




And because :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: it is damn funny!


----------



## Popeye (Jan 14, 2012)

And I didn't have a glib come back


----------



## earl60446 (Jan 17, 2012)

I guess it could sorta work. Seems like anything that would waterproof it would also cover contacts and keep them from working. Problems with usb or power port? What if you need to take your phone apart to check sim card, mem chip or batteries. That destroys the seal right? Yah, ziplock bag seems better. Plus ziplock bag makes it float.
Tim


----------



## Popeye (Jan 19, 2012)

Dear Frank,

This email is in continuation to my previous email.

If you laminate your phone through any third party, your phone will not be covered under the manufacture warranty.

We value your business and appreciate the opportunity to answer your questions. 

Sincerely,
Sylvia M.
Sprint


----------

